# Power Carving Tool



## Sean2019 (Jun 25, 2019)

Does anyone know the name of the big gouger used in this video? I already have the Arbortech Turboplaner, but this would work well along with it.





It's titled "Amazing wood carving skill and techniques" Incase the link doesn't pull up and his name is Mas Barlin.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

It may be the ArborTech Ball gouge attachment?


----------



## Sean2019 (Jun 25, 2019)

It looks bigger than the ball gouge but I guess that would be the next best thing. I've searched online for two days and still haven't found anything close that resembles that.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

in the first comment in the video a guy asks that and another gives a reply

https://www.manpatools.com


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

https://www.manpatools.com/store/c32/Grooving_Tool.html

If this is the tool you need the name of, it's called a Groove Tool. That link should take you there. They aren't cheap. ......... Jerry (in Tucson )


----------



## Sean2019 (Jun 25, 2019)

Awesome, thanks Fellas! I couldn't pull up any comments on my phone on YouTube. This will make life a little easier.


----------

